# Should I be using a winter fuel additive?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i live in bc, -40 winters are normal

i work in ab, -40 winters are normal

its been as cold as -51c as per the car, the 20 mos ive had it

zero additives.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't put anything in the fuel tank but fuel. It will be one more thing for the dealer to blame any problems on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Never used an additive. Temp got down to -9F once and everything was fine.


----------



## wbill (Jul 2, 2015)

It all depends on where you buy your fuel! If from a busy station that sees alot of action with diesel then you should be fine. If the turn over is not great I would use a additive. I would think that in Canada you should be fine they are used to really cold temp's in the winter and make sure there fuel is set up for the temp's. 
Now I do not have a Cruze I have a 2002 Golf TDI and have been thinking of picking up a Cruze Diesel. Sorry to hear that I will have to wait until 2017 now, also don't think that things are fine at the VW dealers most of them are clueless when it comes to TDI'S you need to fix your own if you want it to run long and well.
wbill


----------

